# Tivo Series 2 w/ 160GB + LIFETIME + Wifi



## gallobg (Nov 21, 2006)

$145. Priced to move.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290459506800&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Also included: InstantCake recovery CD for this Series 2 box, which is a utility used to add another hard drive or upgrade to a bigger one.

This Tivo also includes the bracket and cabling to run two internal hard drives if you want. Only one hard drive is currently hooked up  you can add another!


----------



## sampsas (Jul 31, 2009)

Do you have a buy out right price? and will you ship to Canada??


----------

